
The new, subtle ways the rich signal their wealth - adam_klein
http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20170614-the-new-subtle-ways-the-rich-signal-their-wealth
======
johan_larson
Are the rich really spending money educating themselves? Or are they spending
it on their children?

~~~
isubkhankulov
purely anecdotal evidence but i've heard of one former wall street person is
taking a programming course to get exposure to that world. he also happens to
be quite wealthy.

